# Berlin Reservoir Deep Water Brush



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

This is a general question because I know how people are about giving up their spots. If you want to direct message me then please do so. I just got a good fish finder that will read structure. I need to play with it a lot more to get familiar with it. My question is, are there deep water brush piles in Berlin that you fish for crappie when they are not shallow? I've always just done the shallow water thing. Life doesn't allow me many hours to roam the lake so any information is appreciative. I'd be willing to trade shallow water secrets.

Thanks


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

well berlin has a lot of stuff on the bottom, skids,blocks,ect , big rocks ect a lot of steep ups and downs . oh yeah big schools of shad. and try the hole out by the bouys at the dam,


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

You are going to love this.

It is a map provided by Matt Wolfe and the good folks at ODNR District 3 giving the exact locations of all submerged brush piles or fish concentration devices placed by them over the past several years, and it covers all lakes inside the district.

While Berlin has plenty of natural contour structure, there is very little in the way of growth outside of the shoreline.

You will need Google Earth in order to view the .kmz file. If you zoom into each structure point, it gives a detailed description of what was placed and how deep.

Here is a link to the file:

http://magicpicturecompany.com/District-3-Fish-Concentration-Devices-2.kmz


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Call me stupid but I can't open the file on my mini.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

If you are using Windows you should be able to open the .zip but you will still need to install Google Earth in order to view the actual data.

I am not sure what a mini is or I would try to help more.

UPDATE: I edited my original reply to include a link to the file hosted on another server

http://magicpicturecompany.com/District-3-Fish-Concentration-Devices-2.kmz


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

I guess we are not allowed to post files other than pictures.

Sorry for getting your hopes up. I will try to see if I can PM it to you.

EDIT UPDATE:

File link here:
http://magicpicturecompany.com/District-3-Fish-Concentration-Devices-2.kmz


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Is there somewhere off this site where we could access these files? Like wildohio.com?


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

buckeyebowman said:


> Is there somewhere off this site where we could access these files? Like wildohio.com?


Yes, I updated the original reply with a link to the file hosted on another server.

http://magicpicturecompany.com/District-3-Fish-Concentration-Devices-2.kmz


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Worked for me. Awesome stuff there, thanks.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

buckeyebowman said:


> Is there somewhere off this site where we could access these files? Like wildohio.com?


Gary,,, I have them all,,, I'll pass by email.


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

Are the blue spots in the lakes where they are placed?


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

louisvillefisherman said:


> You are going to love this.
> 
> It is a map provided by Matt Wolfe and the good folks at ODNR District 3 giving the exact locations of all submerged brush piles or fish concentration devices placed by them over the past several years, and it covers all lakes inside the district.
> 
> ...


Zoom on to the blue spots and click. That is awesome! Thank you for posting.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

louisvillefisherman said:


> Yes, I updated the original reply with a link to the file hosted on another server.
> 
> http://magicpicturecompany.com/District-3-Fish-Concentration-Devices-2.kmz





Doboy said:


> Gary,,, I have them all,,, I'll pass by email.


Cool guys! Thank you very much!


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you! Awesome


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Very nice. Looking for deep water brush though. This looks shallow does it not?


----------



## chasmo (Jun 17, 2012)

That is great info. Even has my home lake, Highlandtown. Thanks to everyone involved with this.


----------



## FishingFitz (Feb 15, 2016)

fishnguy said:


> This is a general question because I know how people are about giving up their spots. If you want to direct message me then please do so. I just got a good fish finder that will read structure. I need to play with it a lot more to get familiar with it. My question is, are there deep water brush piles in Berlin that you fish for crappie when they are not shallow? I've always just done the shallow water thing. Life doesn't allow me many hours to roam the lake so any information is appreciative. I'd be willing to trade shallow water secrets.
> 
> Thanks





fishnguy said:


> This is a general question because I know how people are about giving up their spots. If you want to direct message me then please do so. I just got a good fish finder that will read structure. I need to play with it a lot more to get familiar with it. My question is, are there deep water brush piles in Berlin that you fish for crappie when they are not shallow? I've always just done the shallow water thing. Life doesn't allow me many hours to roam the lake so any information is appreciative. I'd be willing to trade shallow water secrets.
> 
> Thanks


Anything you want to know about berlin i can tell you let me know


----------



## shorelineguy (May 3, 2014)

hi guys anyone have any information on near shore structure? would be nice to find some areas to target from shore if possible. you can pm if you'd like


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

I would like to say Thank you for that invaluable link....I wonder if the other districts have a similar file...also any ideas how long it take for fish to utilize such structure fully?


----------



## tommyboy (May 12, 2013)

As soon as the baitfish move in.


----------



## Boathead241 (Oct 4, 2005)

Dudes and dudettes, this site is so cool. not only have i been fishing these spots that i found by randomly watching other guys and gals on berlin and drifting into spots for years now and here its neen at the click of a button on my phone all along. cool.


----------



## Boathead241 (Oct 4, 2005)




----------



## SaltN4Dollars (May 6, 2014)

Any information like this for mosquito?


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Ice off yet?


----------



## tommyboy (May 12, 2013)

Nope my kids drove by today and lake is still iced over


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Thank you


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks a lot these will be a big help!


----------



## slabslammer (Feb 19, 2012)

I see the blue boxes, but cant see anything else....how do i get this map to work


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

louisvillefisherman said:


> You are going to love this.
> 
> It is a map provided by Matt Wolfe and the good folks at ODNR District 3 giving the exact locations of all submerged brush piles or fish concentration devices placed by them over the past several years, and it covers all lakes inside the district.
> 
> ...


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

slabslammer said:


> I see the blue boxes, but cant see anything else....how do i get this map to work


Click on the blue boxes and it will give data about what is there and when it was placed.


----------



## slabslammer (Feb 19, 2012)

Clicked on them but nothing happens, only tbing that sometimes happens is the map zooms in. Are you opening with google maps or Internet explorer


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Neither, use google Earth.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Does anyone have a current water temperature?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Trees are dropping into Berlin from erosion every year. They will eventually make their way to the bottom. Willow bushes and weeds will only grow as deep as the oxygen and sunlight allows, but your electronics shouldn't have much trouble finding brush piles in deeper water. The one thing Berlin is not short of is structure.


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

All Eyes said:


> Trees are dropping into Berlin from erosion every year. They will eventually make their way to the bottom. Willow bushes and weeds will only grow as deep as the oxygen and sunlight allows, but your electronics shouldn't have much trouble finding brush piles in deeper water. The one thing Berlin is not short of is structure.


Had 50/52 last night


----------



## Matt R (Jun 26, 2015)

Water is warming up nicely. 55! Crappie will be moving in shallower.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

The eyes should be starting to heat up as well. This weekend's temps will really help. Best of luck everyone. See you on the water!


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Any baitshops off 225 still open?


----------



## Matt R (Jun 26, 2015)

The one just off of 62 on 225 going North is open. Opens at 9 but said they were opening at 7 maybe starting this week if weather stays nice.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## kevin t (Apr 5, 2014)

Call me stupid...I still can't open this. Please help!! Windows.


----------



## kevin t (Apr 5, 2014)

Nevermind...figgered it out. Pretty neat. Does this work on an iphone or just pads and pc's? Couldn't get it to work on iPhone.


----------



## Matt R (Jun 26, 2015)

Try this link, seems to work better on my iPhone


https://gis.ohiodnr.gov/MapViewer/?config=Fishinglakes

Zoom in on lake you are fishing and will see fish symbols. Click on symbol and it will give you how, type and depth of structure.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

I noticed that the data at the ohiodnr site does not contain all of the same locations that the kmz file does and or vice-versa. Helps to look at both to be sure.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------

